# Provincetown and other Seasonal Work



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

While I hope that I am employed with a full time agency by the summer I have a question about seasonal work. I called the Provincetown number and they said that I need to go through some sort of reserve academy that is 180 hours before I can work for them. I asked if I needed sponsorship or that they would do it and I was told to talk to my local PD. Anybody have a better explanation for what needs to be done to be able to do summer policework?


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

They (provincetown) were talking about the Reserve Academy. Best thing to do is try your local department about sponsorship. You will more than likely have to foot the bill,, appx 400 bucks, but, its HUGE step in the right direction.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

cchc28 said:


> They (provincetown) were talking about the Reserve Academy. Best thing to do is try your local department about sponsorship. You will more than likely have to foot the bill,, appx 400 bucks, but, its HUGE step in the right direction.


As far as talking to your home town PD they are refering to you obtaining a sponsorship to the R/I academy by your home town chief. I know some Chiefs will do that and others will not. Good luck.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

first, find a local police chief that will be willing to sign off on an application to a reserve/intermittent police academy, the schedules of which can be found at www.mass.gov/mptc. Offer to pay for it on your own, with no liability to that department. 

Another good thing to get is a first responder course certificate, call the red cross to find out if they have any courses coming up. Oftentimes you need this certificate to apply for summer police jobs.

Third, if you dont have one already, get a license to carry a firearm, preferably class A. Look to take a firearm safety course, which, once you have it, looks really good when you apply for a Class A LTC. Applications go through your local police chief.

Not to burst your bubble about full time police work, but unless you go to a southern state, or being real high up on the civil service list for your town, your chances of being a FT cop by summer are pretty damn slim. Good luck though, I got those 3 items taken care of and thats what got me a summer police job on the cape.

And if I were you, I'd get out of the bouncing business, it just opens you up to trouble if something happens, even if its not your fault. Those security guard jobs wont really get you anywhere either...try applying as a dispatcher, or a security position at a college with a police department that hires cops from thier security roster.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Mikey, I'll look into it.


----------

